# What Did You Drive Before Your TT?



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well since it's snowy and miserable outside I thought if steal this from the .:R32 forum and have some fun with it. I know a bunch were rado and MKIII guys but with so many new people things could get interesting . Post up your previous rides and mods whatever and reason for switching to the TT! And let's have some fun!


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

2001 Wolfsburg 1.8t, my first car. Miss this thing


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

2001 ford explorer sport. Sadly totaled by some broad who ran a red light


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

SoWo 13 by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

got bored of fwd


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

99 Jetta with TT engine Some badass laggy turbo I had cheap from rock cyr in Ottawa. Some kid Offered me a "you can't refuse" price for it so I decided it was time to have a real TT around the engine

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

2001 matchstick red GTi I miss that thing sometimes. Can't believe the way I used to drive it when I think about it. I was a little nuts.. Sold it because I was bored and wanted something with Independent suspension and AWD


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

91 Corrapo with BT AEB 1.8T








Can you tell when I started to get the TT bug?









The winter beater (stage 4 G60) getting some summer sun


----------



## TT_CS (Nov 26, 2013)

Not my previous car but the one I miss the most:



This is a Google image but bizzarely when I Googled it, it was my old car that appeared as the first image :laugh:

Cheers


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

My parents Toyota Avalon & E46 330Ci

Then bought:
1974 Super beetle rust bucket
Black TT
Mk3 Jetta 2.0
White B5 1.8t
Blue TT
Black Mk4 1.8t
And a couple of mk2 16v's as well as a Ford Focus that lived in my driveway for a year haha


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01.5 1.8T GTI, then an 03 1.8T GTI. I got so deep into the 1.8T that it was hard to imagine scrapping all the spares, mods, contacts, and knowledge to start over with another engine. :laugh: Then I got my first black 01 225 as a project (bought it cheap from a repo lot but it was beat to hell and the timing belt had broken), which sat for a long time as I was a broke college student. Then I got my first TT, an 02 180Q for a daily driver, and now I own 4 TT's. :laugh: The racecar should make her first appearance in this forum in the next few months, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...........


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

Started with:

1) 1975 MG Midget (still have and on the road)
2) 1982 Honda Prelude
3) Mazda 626 (parent hand-me-down)
4) VW Golf x 2 (last one with 250 K miles + and totaled by young driver rear ending me)

Now have 2006 Silver TT and loving it!


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*91 300zx 2+2*

White w/ red leather interior. Traded it in on the TT.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1995 RX-7
2002 TTQ2k2
1965 Sunbeam Tiger
2004 Boxster S
2005 TTC2k5
2001 TTQ, The Grey.

cheers.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

1987 Mazda RX-7, first car, first DIY rotary rebuild
1983 Mazda Rx-7 GSL w/ 13B 6-port street-ported, Holley 600cfm, racing beat header back and IMSA front air dam and whale-tail, full suspension, Mint condition OEM suede interior, black on black... I miss this one the most!
1985 Mazda Rx-7 12A, Racing Beat full exhaust, full suspension, daily beater
2003 1.8t Jetta, first turbo, diode mod, MBC at 21psi w/ Unisettings fueling tweaks, 3" DP
2002 TT 225, current pride and joy

I tried RWD and they were fun, tried FWD and it was God awful boring, so I thought I'd try my hand at AWD... Seemed logical


rotary and small displacement turbo engines... just something about them...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

TT_CS said:


> Not my previous car but the one I miss the most:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd miss that car, too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My first car was a 2000 canyon red Jetta GLX
Then the TT
And my grandfathers old s10 is now my daily


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

221449_371381136268141_76252310_o by raek6g6, on Flickr


415391_425861627486758_1685260023_o by raek6g6, on Flickr


I miss my fitment on the Jetta. That's about it...haha.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I count 8 people so far have come from another MKIV. The faithful (or maybe the naïve :laugh continue to stand by this ol' platform :thumbup:


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

traded it for my tt


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I had an s10 Xtreme. Got rear ended when it was stock and that's where my body shaving addiction evolved. Thought I was so cool and low then lol


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballysto (Oct 31, 2013)

Whew, been through a few so far...

1.) I miss it dearly and have no picture, but my 1978 Chevrolet El Camino

2.) 1998 Chevrolet S-10 Blazer










3.) 1994 Jeep Cherokee Sport (Beastly tank of a vehicle and is lasting forever, well over 300,000)











And all those have now lead to my current owning of my 2002 Audi TT Quattro 225 (She's got 210,000 on her now) I think I'll stick with it for a while.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

my previous car was this 1986 Pontiac Fiero I bought it stock and drooped a rebuilt 3.4l Camaro engine then I upgraded the ecu to accept an on the fly tuning system using a 90s gm ecu added a turbo, ran 8psi. then sold it to the guy in the video because I wanted something with 2 doors 4 seats and turbo. 

not me in the video but my actual car.





Not a fan of Jap so euro was the only option, the TT was AWD and turbo. couldn't afford a turbo 911. wanted 2000 or newer not many 2000+ turbo 2 door 4 seaters in the euro world under 15k. the TT just fit the bill. Never been happier. in fact I liked it so much I bought 2. one race car project and one to drive every day.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

There were two Corrado's, both widened.

The only shots I still have of the first...









This is the second.





Always making things wide...




I was only 18 when this baby was around. I wish I still had it. I bought it 2 years old with 21k mile, no payments even... By far my favorite car.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Got this so I could start building my TT









Got my TT to this









Sold the S4 and got this









TT was lonely sitting in a garage all by herself so I bought her a friend


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Maserati-Chrysler TC two seat raodster*

Panned by the critics (most sold for $10K or more off sticker), it was a great luxury cruiser and was trouble free (which I can't claim for the two MR-2s I owned prior to the TC). Most folks don't realize that it was really hand built by Maserati and had a VIN beginning with Z. It had the most gorgeous all-leather interior excelled only by a Rolls. Seats were excellent. Saw a video of the production line, comical by today's standards. Maserati workers went on strike because they did not want to build more than a few cars a day. It was a financial disaster for Chrysler, costing them an estimated $120K per car to produce (the number is so high because they made far fewer than they expected).

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8E3D467D788B105E5CC8C8AA93220&selectedIndex=6


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's see

I started out with a '94 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera. Badass tank with bench seats. Not very "cool" but she was my first

Then I had a '99 Eclipse GS. Exhaust broken off at the flex pipe, interfooler on the front, two tone red and black pain with matching pleather interior. Holy **** that thing was a hunk o' junk, but I loved it. There were really no 'car guys' at my school, so no one ever called me out on its bull**** facade of being fast. It was ghetto lowered and the camber was never corrected, so even though it ate through tire, it took corners like no one's business. I actually really miss that car, despite all it's downfalls. A few examples I hadn't listed are

-Button start, ghetto-rigged. So I had to turn the key to "On" before pushing the button, that was screwed into a piece of junk plastic that sat (Was not attached) under the stereo. If I didn't hold the base, it would pop into the dash. The wipers were also on a 3 way switch and I had to time when to turn it off so they didn't block my view
-It was bought as an automatic, and "converted" to a manual. When I had it, it was one it's second engine and third tranny
-When I bought it, I was told it needed a new throwout bearing. It actually needed, among other things, a new transmission and wiring harness.
-It had a racing harness but no bracket, so it was attached to the seat bolts, and just slipped through the headrest. If I ever crashed, I would probably die.
-I mentioned the broken flex pipe. However it took me about a year after I sold it, to realize that's why I always got headaches and felt sick when driving. The exhaust fumes leaking into the cabin.
-The suspension actually handled very well, but every little bump would rattle your fillings out
You all get the idea. And of course instead of actually fixing anything, I put in a new stereo and two 12" subs. I learned a lot about wiring though, because the harness was hacked apart, so I had to start from scratch, including running wire to each and every speaker. The stereo was also on a switch that was hardwired to the battery. I had to flip the switch to turn it on, cancel demo mode (Because it thought it was being turned on for the first time) and then flip it to turn it off.

And lastly I had a '97 Escort 5 speed with 230K miles. That thing, while slow, dirty, ugly, and smelly, was a tank and would start up no matter what. That was a great car.

Also two motorcycles, one of which will probably be sold this spring and the funds used for an F23.....


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

First car was a 1996 civic LX, 

Then this:










Which was totaled, so I built this:










Got bored and bought this:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet that civic was sweet!


----------



## GTIR67 (Jun 9, 2010)

First Car was a mark 2 VR (still have it)








and the TT


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

09 VW CC (Still have it and will daily it soon)

The TT is my first toy car ever.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Wow feeling old now!!


1985 Toyota 1-ton pickup
1988 Celica all trac
1988 Celica convert
1989 Toyota tercel
1996 vw Gti
1990 jetta Gil
1985 golf
1977 scirocco
1985 scirocco
1981 scirocco s
1989 vw cabby
2003 eurovan (still own)

Then came the TT in 2003

Most of the above cars I owned at the same time. I never only had one car at any time

Currently:
2003 eurovan
2001 TT
1986 scirocco
2009 pathfinder
1988 merc 190e
2004 Porsche 911 40th anniversary


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*guess?*

Look at the sig...and guess.

The Scirocco superleggera (1700 lbs WITH a/c and stereo is my daily....will outlast the TT by a DECADE!


since 1974 I have restored and driven 107 cars including.

Mini (the real one)
Fiat 850 spider and 124 spider
Triumph spitfire and Tr-250
Austin healy bug-eye sprite
a raft of Opel GTs
1967 Firebird convirtible 326
1968 Camaro
1969 Camaro ss/rs 396
1969 GTO ram air III
1969 Corvette convertible FE7 racecar (still have)
1969 " coupe t-top side exhaust
1970 LT-1 "
1959 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 hardtop...the batmobile!
too many chevy pick-up C-10's andK-5 Blazers to list...a dozen.
1969 C-60 dump truck , best drive-in movie vehicle invented!
Some Subaru's....yeah, I obviously had a brain embolism for a while there!
Honda Civic CVCC's 2 each....before FART CANS were invented.
1963 Plymouth Belvedere typewriter drive
1974-75 each Toyota Celicas....no fart cans either! 
1970 Plymouth Duster/ Scamp/Valiant/ Demons/Darts....all slant 6's (6 of them, winter beaters) started first shot a -36F
55 each VW Sciroccos
Every VW Mark one body style made...multiples
Beetle
Super Beetle
Squareback
1986 Jetta GLI 16V


thats SOME or them

To note all of them made big profits except for the Vette I kept..and the TT


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a fun read so far!

starting at the dawn of time; only had one car at a time:
1967 Pontiac Tempest Convertible (purchased in late 80's...I'm old, but not THAT old)
1980 Olds Cutlass. Diesel engine. What a PoS.
1986 Dodge Daytona
1991 Nissan 240SX (my first brand-new car! Wish I still had it...it would be a fun track toy)
1998 A4 (my first--and LAST--black car. Impossible to keep clean.)
2001 TT 225 roadster, Amulet Red. 
2005 TT 225 roadster, Imola Yellow. Never, ever, ever letting this one go


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

'86 acura integra <--no pics

'95 Eclipse GS-T (heavily modded) miss it severely :heart:
bad pic, at the shop getting a trans. rebuild


'92 chevy S-10 Blazer (no pics-beater truck when i moved to PA)

'95 Eagle Talon TSI AWD (somewhat modded/lemon/money pit)


'03 SVT Focus (bought in a pinch after the talon started being "unreliable" R.I.P.


'05 S-10 Xtreme pickup (bought this after i wrecked the talon and focus within a week of eachother)
day i bought it:

after some personal touches:


'07 Ninja ZX-6R (for fun, learned to ride on this :beer



Sold the bike due to non use and traded in the truck on this...
day i bought her:

today:


great thread/walk down memory lane! :thumbup:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I had a '99 Saab 9-3 and eventually a '99 Miata at the same time. After my commute drastically shortened (to nothing), I decided I didn't want to maintain or insure 2 cars, so I consolidated them into a single car that I can enjoy all the time and still costs as much to maintain as both previous cars combined :laugh:


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

-99 chevy lumina (first car)
-Forget what year Isuzu Rodeo (party wagon with mattress in back)
-2000 Dodge Ram single cab short box (wish I didnt have to sell, it was spotless)
-2001 Dodge Stratus 4 banger
-2001 Audi TT (current DD)

And a long list of quads, dirtbikes, sleds, and even a couple hopped up lawn mowers


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

My previous was a 2001 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta also. Miss it too, had it for 7 years!


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

1985 A new Red Toyota Celica GT Liftback, till the sunroof leaked in ...

1992 Traded it for a new Turquoise Metallic Jeep Wrangler softop. Drove it till the tranny made funny noises in ...

2006 Traded it for this, a new MX-5.








Almost bought a TT in '06 and realized I still wanted one in ...

2012 so I got this, a 2003, in Feb and sold the MX-5 a month later.









Bought Blue in July '12 and sold Gray exactly 1 year & 1 week later. It really took me that long to decide which one to keep.

maTT

Sent from Asgard


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

This is kind of embarrassing so...

1994 Chevrolet Cavalier (traded for)
1989 Chevrolet Cavalier (my first manual[blew it up])
1989 Plymouth Reliant K (Coffee stained abroad and entire body sticker bombed)
1993 Ford Probe GT (yes, Ford... paid $25 for the running car)
1995 GMC Safari (Carved couched in the rear for optimal illegal seating and awesome road trips)
1971 Porsche 914 (Small block 350 swap, totalled in <week)
1971 BMW 2500a (carburetors went so did the head)
1994 Chevrolet Cavalier (had Ferrari Testarosa side-skirts and 22 speakers inside... alternator went then the head gasket and I had a mobile smoke machine)
1991 Acura Integra (had for roughly $10k and 40, yes forty miles in mods)
1996 Pontiac Sunfire (obtained free)
1991 Plymouth Caravan (similar circumstance)
1993 Nissan 300zx (twin turbo 696 rwhp[my first real adventure])
2006 Cadillac CTS ( short term daily driver, ate oil)
2001 Audi TT quattro Roadster ( makes noises when creeping away but still my favorite [even though the 23psi tune is "unknown" software] but she seems like a hobby)


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1989 Saab 900 Turbo
1987 Ford F150
1989 Ford F150
1997 Jetta TDI
1996 GTI VR6
1990 Corrado G60
1987 Jetta Coupe ABA Swap 
1993 Corrado SLC still have








2000 Saab 9-5 V6t Gone








2001 Audi TT 225 Still have duh!








1998 Audi A4 still have








1986 F350 427->400M->351w->dead
2004 Saab 9-3 still have








2001 BMW 540i New project


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I've only had one other car got the TT when I was 18. But my first love was a faded leaking Italian beauty. 1984 Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce. My dad gave this to me when I was 14 use to sit in it and practice shifting til the day we took it out and had it fixed enough for me to drive. 










When I had the Spider my dad had the TT and my uncles cars. When my store parking lot was pretty sexy lol










Where she now sits. One day it will get restored.


----------



## Mpm824 (Apr 20, 2008)

Be


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love the Alfa :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

So many fresh cars!
Here are three before I sold them all kinda at the same time miss my truck the most!


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Prior to my TT, an 06 Jetta 2.5. Ugh... the epitome of a commuter car.
Before that, GM and Chrysler junk.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

The MK4 2.0 before I sold it for the TT.










and of course the TT


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

My old GTI G60!
I do still miss it!










And now my TT 225Q.


----------

